# Lizards > Chameleons >  Veiled Chameleon Porn.

## SoCaliSon

My huge 6 month old Veiled Lombardi got a shot at my receptive female Sookie the other day... Like a total perv I was there taking pictures and video the whole time.  The video from my little Camera really stinks at picking up light, so the vid is a little dark.  Make sure your speakers arent to loud either, cause the music speaker seems to have been pointed right at the camera. 

Lombardi (6 month Male Veiled), and Sookie (1 1/2 year Fem Veiled)





The Mating... 


*YouTube - Lombardi and Sookie Sex Tape*


The result...
One Proud Lombardi...


...and one Gravid Sookie! :Good Job: 


Thanks For Looking!

~Joe

----------

_scutechute_ (01-24-2009)

----------


## LadyOhh

That middle pic looks like a two headed no butted Chameleon...

Congrats  :Smile:

----------


## ThyTempest

> That middle pic looks like a two headed no butted Chameleon...
> 
> Congrats


Agreed.

----------


## JLC

What an amazing series of pictures!! And such GORGEOUS chams!! Their mating looks ssooo precarious!  And the expressions on their faces in the one shot are priceless.... It's like she's looking back at him, _"What the heck are you doing back there anyhow???"_ and at the same time _he's_ looking back at you, _"Dude....you're getting all this on film, right???"_ 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Argentra

Too cool... and Sookie is a gorgeous girl! Perfect mate for the pretty boy.  :Smile: 

And wow... if Lombardi is that big, then I'm glad I made a 27x27x48 cage for his brother.  :Very Happy: 

Here's hoping you get some really nice little ones from those two!  :Good Job:

----------


## SoCaliSon

Thanks Guys!  It was quite the entertaining interaction to watch.  They were so funny together.  When he was flipped upside down like that I think he was actually just examining her, exploring to see what it is he has to work with, after he climbed back up it was as if he knew exactly what to do...and got 'er done! :Good Job: 

Argentra:  Yes his parents were both bery large veileds.. Lombardi still has a lot of growing to do.  There was also a lot of variety in the clutch, as far as color and size... He still has bros and sis's that are less than half his weight.  The best part is watching what the mature into... I got Lombardi at 12grams and now look at him.  Winning herp of the month with his baby shots, and scoring some quality copulation! :Wink:   I'm a proud owner.

~Joe

----------


## littleindiangirl

Pretty awesome dude! Sweet naming the girl Sookie btw  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick Long

Joe....I want a male!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tmartin2347

ahahha I love the video, that's funny. I felt like a pervert. Congrats on the prego chameleo, and nice photos.

----------


## SoCaliSon

> Joe....I want a male!!!!!!!!!


Heck yeah man.  I imagine I will have tons of little ones from these two running around.  Your local so you could come and hand pick yours for sure.  The wait begins... I'll keep you updated.

Thanks every one for the comments!

----------


## Lucas339

great action shots!!  congrats on your pairing!

----------


## janeothejungle

Wow. That is so awesome. Great series of shots!! Gotta love the younger men....  :Surprised: 


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## Colin Vestrand

that's great... makes me want to go put my veilds together.

----------


## SoCaliSon

Just thought I would update this thread and let everyone know today I dug up 49 nice plump white eggs from Sookie's Laying Bin!  Expect babies somewhere between August and November! :Very Happy:

----------


## nixer

> Just thought I would update this thread and let everyone know today I dug up 49 nice plump white eggs from Sookie's Laying Bin!  Expect babies somewhere between August and November!


 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  gotta love eggs!

----------


## Patrick Long

Nice Joe....cant wait!!!

----------


## AVALover5498

Where did you get the name Sookie?

-Chris-

----------


## SoCaliSon

My girlfriend picked the name.  We really got into the new show on HBO, True Blood. Sookie is the name of the main character.  We had named her Margarita... But that ended up being to much to say, so we were calling her Marge for short, but we thought that was Ugly, and Julia insisted that we name her Sookie, and that is what it has been and will forever stay.

----------


## STORMS

Fab pics!!!!  :Good Job: 

Nothin better the Cham lovin caught on tape  :Wink:

----------


## BrianaK

> That middle pic looks like a two headed no butted Chameleon...
> 
> Congrats


that picture literally took me like 5 minutes to figure out where the division in the two bodies were. HAHA  :Very Happy: 




> What an amazing series of pictures!! And such GORGEOUS chams!! Their mating looks ssooo precarious!  And the expressions on their faces in the one shot are priceless.... It's like she's looking back at him, _"What the heck are you doing back there anyhow???"_ and at the same time _he's_ looking back at you, _"Dude....you're getting all this on film, right???"_


SO TRUE!! HAHAHA. and the music makes it even funnier.

----------

